# Diawa Sealine 40 SHA for Sale or Trade



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Box, paperwork, tool and brakes. Fished five times over 2 year period. Cleaned and lubed after every trip. $85 or trade for some gear. I will be heading down to Nags Head on the 17th with a stop in Williamsburg on the 16th. I can meet on the way down or while I'm there.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

What kind of gear you looking for?


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Open to just about anything. I'm trying to build up my saltwater supplies. Lures, Pier gaff, terminal tackle, things along those lines. I fish mostly from piers. Drum and pin rigging. And throwing lures.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

K I'm sure I can full fill your needs . let me know when your otw to nags head. I'm in chesapeake va 23320.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm leaving after work on the 16th. Stopping in Williamsburg for the night. Going to Bass Pro in the morning before I head the rest of the way to OBX. What kinda sruff you got to trade?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Not sure if you know about the new dicks sporting goods and field n stream they just built but it's worth stopping by since your this way. It is less then a mile from me. 

I gotta go through my stuff since I don't surf or inshore cast any more ,im usually on my boat. 

But I'm sure I got plenty of lead weights eggs,pyrmirds,banks ,no roll ,bananas,etc,spro and horse head buck tail jigs heads just poured just need some hair n paint ,i have some extra bucktail hair to get you started. Mirror lures ,Yozuri lures, casting plugs,topwater plugs,gotcha plugs ,spoons, gulps,storm shads ,calucutta shads, zoom jerk shads all shads from 1inch to 7inch, I have some Plano containers small and big,bottom rigs think I have two diff kinds, some premade rigs ,swivels, bead,rooster tails, spinner jigs,a few inshore trout rods all star,st croix, I'm sure there things I forgot...


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds good. I'll get with you when I'm heading down


----------

